# Too much?



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

I've been wondering the same thing. Mine love raw veggies.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

If she's healthy and her weight is good, I don't think the veggies are a bad thing. I have had a lot of vets recommend vegetables likes carrots and green beans to help "fill up" a dog that needs to lose weight. I do think she should eat her serving of dog food first, though, just to make sure she is having her nutritional needs met.


----------

